# Gidet in her endurance tack :)



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Sooo I almost have all her endurance tack =D I do have her red halter bridle combo but took it off before pictures..anyways,here are two pictures.Let me know how she looks =D In a couple months she will be getting a pair of easyboot epics 

Ohh,and I know she is on the fluffy side..she needs to lose some weight as she is sporting a hay belly.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

She is a very pretty girl.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you =D I think so too..well i use to think she was weird looking but thats because she had no "eyeliner" and she was the first horse I've seen with a bald face but now I'm very partial to them.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

She is so stunning! I just love her markings.
The new tack looks great on her.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I agree, she looks good with that tack!! Would love to see it all together!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you =D I will get more pictures today


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Gidget is looking good! I love her tack.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you 

She has put on some weight since winter which is GOOD! Her butt is filled out now. She is a bit chubby in the belly(you can tell more in person) but we have been hitting the trails and going up really steep hills and such so she is getting a nice workout. For the most part I think she is in pretty good shape as she recovers quickly on the trails now. She's not your typical endurance horse by any means but we have our first 30 mile ride in August so we are conditioning right now and I don't think she will have any issues.

I will get pictures of her in her bridle combo today. We will be riding in the pasture for warm ups and then we will go to this little trail and ride on the road.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

She is so pretty! I love her breast collar.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

she's pretty  love the tack! red always looks good on paints


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

more pictures...there is one picture with me on her...i know,i have big legs and i am insecure about how my body looks...this would have been an AWESOME picture is the jacket would have been out of the way.

enjoy!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I L-O-V-E love her bridle! You guys look great!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

THANKS!

I got that bridle for only $10 brand new =D


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I agree! I think the red looks fantastic! Both you guys look great!!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

She looks great!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Gidget is so adorable! And red is definitely her color.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow your horse is beautiful, I have to agree that the red looks amazing! I just noticed the way you tied your lead ropes to! I've never seen that before.  Where did you get your halter/bridle combo? I've been trying to find a good one.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

you guys look like a serious endurance team! Absolutely gorgeous mare, and very nice, confortable looking tack. Good luck on that 30 mile ride! Should be a fun experience =P

Oh, and Annenoel- its just a standard release knot, but she continued the loops in a 'daisy chain' to make it more secure instead of ending it after two loops. Everyone at my barn does it that way because it makes it harder for the horse to figure out how to release itself!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww,thanks everyone!

I got my bridle combo froma gal that collects tack for onl$10 =D 
You can get them online for under $20 on some websites. They work really well!

The tack is soooo comfy.I tested it all out officially on the trail yesterday and my seat saver which I thought I would end up sliding off at a canter stuck to my saddle and we cantered all down the trail without my falling off. I had neoprene tack but she has a bad reaction to it so I have to sell it all so now we have all fleece items and no chaffing,no trying to bite me,no kicking..it's great!

We went on a 2.5-3 hour ride yesterday..I have pictures in the trail section but will post on here..i look lik a doof...I was leaning forward.I was trying to get in the picture and I ended up being perfectly fine,hahahaa...

Oh and yes,thats a quick release knot but I do it a billion times so if my horse tries to walk off she won't release herself so easily. It's great


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful! The trails look great  What saddle is that? I know it is endurance, but what brand it looks very nice.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

It's a Barefoot and the model is Cheyenne


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

WOW! I might just make my dad load up the horses and go to Oregon!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

It's nice here..lots of woods to ride in


----------

